
Show HN: Write Using Emojis - seik
https://writeinemoji.seik.xyz/
======
leshokunin
This cracked me up. I want to ask why, but I know it's to do something silly.
Love it. It's reminiscent of MySpace or L337speak

------
quickthrower2
An emoji text input placeholder! Monster.

------
fctorial
Nice, the output isn't a direct mapping from characters to emojis. I wonder
why?

~~~
fctorial
It looks like each characters has a bunch of equivalent emotes and one is
picked randomly when generating output.

------
Perenti
Shame that it doesn't use 𓂸 for the word.

------
canadianwriter
Great work, I hate it!

